# Rumor Mill



## Belinda (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi,

I was at a show this weekend and heard from more than one person, and one was all the way from the West Coast , that at the Area 4 show , there were sick horses and that I personally had 2 horses Die !! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Well let me be the first to say the part about horses getting sick there were very true, *but NO I repeat NO horses died from it....*It seemed to be a virus very fast acting horses became sick within 2 or 3 days, but it was like a head cold , and as fast as it hit them it was gone or least the few people that I know personally and myself seemed to be the case.. We treated ours with simple Pen-G, and within a few days , it was gone..

I guess this is the thing about this business I dislike the most




: , why would people not just call or email a person that they thought had something really awful like that happen and just say " Gosh heard some terrible news , and just wanted to see if this was really what happened and if so I am so sorry !! Instead of making it out to be some big deal , that we sure do not want the person it happened to , to know we know !!



:  

Thanks for letting me Vent !!!



:

Belinda


----------



## Leeana (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww Belinda



:

Rumors are terriable! I couldnt imagine how that rumor got started but some people have nothing better to do.

*hugs*


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 22, 2007)

I have heard that rumor, Belinda. Thank you for clearing it up. You are such a wonderful role model on this forum (and elsewhere too, I'd imagine!) thank you so much!!!

Andrea


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

Urgh!

If it makes you feel better, I had not heard this rumor.

Some of the rumors I do hear, just don't make an ounce of sense. Soooooooo transparent in the cases I know of that it's just jealous people who make up the rumors and naive, envious people who pass them along.

There's at least one going around about me, which isn't true, but if anyone stopped and thought about it -- even if it were true, it's nothing that is worth a second thought as it would be totally "okay" if I did what this jealous little snit says I did....

The best way to stop the rumors is pretty much what you just did, Belinda. An alternative way is to just stop having such awesome horses and your outstanding show results -- but that's not any fun



:

Jill


----------



## Erica (Jul 23, 2007)

Belinda,

It never ceases to amaze me either the things people want to try to start.....I've had several rumors that got back to me through second hand sources about my horses and they are so off the wall I just have to just roll my eyes



:

Loved how all those "dead" horses were at a show this weekend LOL

Until next show and more rumors my friend :lol: :new_all_coholic: :lol:


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 23, 2007)

I hadn't heard the rumors either!!! Which horses "died"?



:


----------



## Belinda (Jul 23, 2007)

txminipinto said:


> Which horses "died"?
> 
> 
> 
> :


OH MY Karen

That is the part that they Could NOT TEll Me ??????????????????



:



:



:

That is the other part about rumors,, They never complete the most important Part :nono: :nono:

LOL !!


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 23, 2007)

I had not heard that one but am glad you stopped it.

The thing about this is that any of us could fall victim to a virus passing through and any of our horses could die despite our best efforts. This in itself would not make any of us a bad horse owner/trainer/guardian.

Every year we hear of a horse or horses that have died at a big show and of course it is always because they were just left in a stall the entire time and neglected blah blah blah.

As much as we try to protect our horses from all harm, it happens and it is not, 99% of the time, anyones fault, it just happens and we all feel horrible when it does. Next time maybe we can try empathy for the person rather than accusation.

I am sorry if anyone did loose a horse to this or for any other reason at this show you are talking about.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 23, 2007)

FIGURES!! The best part of a rumor is the DETAILS!



:



:



Belinda said:


> txminipinto said:
> 
> 
> > Which horses "died"?
> ...


----------



## JeanH (Jul 23, 2007)

My very wise Uncle told us many, many years ago "As long as people keep talking about you, you are doing your job. It's when they QUIT talking is when you need to worry!"

Jean


----------



## Teedee (Jul 29, 2007)

I am computer networker for our school district . If our computer network works as the gossip network I would market it and filthy stinking rich.

Sorry it is happening to you. Some people just need to get life and live their own!

Tammi


----------

